# Hairy woman = higher sex drive??



## GlassOfWater (Jun 5, 2011)

Is it true because I'm hairy.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

You may have higher levels of testosterone than the average female. People, like the majestic dolphin, are covered in a fine hair. It's natural to have peach fuzz on varying parts of your body. If you have thick chest or back hair, you may have extreme levels of testosterone pumping through your body. As well as promoting hair growth on varying parts of the body, testosterone is the hormone that causes a higher sex drive.


----------



## GlassOfWater (Jun 5, 2011)

I fantasize and masturbate many times in a day. I think it's got to do with my hairiness. I have a lot of back hairs for a woman and all over my body so much that I'm embarrassed. So yea maybe it's true afterall.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

GlassOfWater said:


> I fantasize and masturbate many times in a day. I think it's got to do with my hairiness. I have a lot of back hairs for a woman and all over my body so much that I'm embarrassed. So yea maybe it's true afterall.


Is it peach fuzz or is it thick and manly?


----------



## GlassOfWater (Jun 5, 2011)

It is dense. I won't say it's overly thick. When running my hands on my back, it feels furry.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

I didn't get pubes until 8th grade. (If I did it was completely blond and I didn't notice it.)

So no, this is total bullshit. I have a high sex drive and I'm not that hairy.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

The13thGuest said:


> I didn't get pubes until 8th grade. (If I did it was completely blond and I didn't notice it.) So no, this is total bullshit. I have a high sex drive and I'm not that hairy.


Uh, no, it's not total bullshit; it's based on the actual studied impact of testosterone on one's body. (It increases hair thickness and field density. It is also known to increase sex drive, which is why women who feel no drive sometimes are prescribed small doses of testosterone, to ramp them up, and why pregnant women sometimes experience an increase in sex drive -- because the extra progesterone can fill the same sort of receptors that testosterone does.)

However, genetics and other things play a role in one's hair expression. So it's not like every woman with a lot of hair will have a high sex drive, and women who have high sex drives won't necessarily have a lot of hair. Sex drive is also kind of a "qualified" rather than "quantified" state -- people can feel and respond to different levels of desire with different intensity.

And since emotional state seems to impact women more deeply in terms of whether they're "in the mood or not," environmental/stress-related factors and/or chronic life situations could also diminish what otherwise could be a high sex drive. Lots of variability.

EDIT: Some Basic Refs:
http://www.ehow.com/about_5262656_testosterone-cause-hair-growth.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Libido
http://www.drlam.com/articles/progesterone.asp

Hit the footnoted refs for science papers if you need them.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, I am pretty damn bald when it comes to body hair.
And entirely insatiable when it comes to sex.
*shrug*


----------



## GlassOfWater (Jun 5, 2011)

Got to agree that there maybe no correlation at all since there are always exceptions. I got this thinking when my male friend was commenting on my hairy arms and knuckles, then jokingly said that usually girls that are hairier are hornier in general. So there must be a certain kind of stereotype and biasness behind that statement since hair in men is usually perceived as a sign of aggressiveness and manliness. Too bad I have too much of these furry stuff all over my body and have to hide my legs sometimes with long pants when I don't shave to avoid such statements about my hairiness. I don't want to come across as a horny gal.:crazy:


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

If you shave it all off, would your sex drive diminish?


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Promethea said:


> If you shave it all off, would your sex drive diminish?


Obviously.
Look at it:










:crazy:


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

lol... like the Samson thing?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> If you shave it all off, would your sex drive diminish?





Jennywocky said:


> lol... like the Samson thing?


Let's make some scientific studies on this...a link between hairiness and horniness. If one shaves it off and loses their libido, let's name it the Samson Effect.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Okay. You go first.


----------



## StandingTiger (Dec 25, 2010)

Hairiness is correlated with high testosterone, and high testosterone is correlated with high sex drive.

There is scientific backing here.

Also, shaving your hair has nothing to do with how naturally hairy you are, or your hormone levels.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hmwith said:


> Hairiness is correlated with high testosterone, and high testosterone is correlated with high sex drive.
> 
> There is scientific backing here.
> 
> *Also, shaving your hair has nothing to do with how naturally hairy you are, or your hormone levels.*


Shhhh! We're trying to make a bullshit correlation here!!!


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I agree with Fizz on the testosterone thing; however, women only need so much testosterone to jump start their sex drive. Depending on your ethnic background, mildly higher testosterone levels might just result in slightly longer pubic hair.  If you're Italian then yeah, testosterone might make you furry all over.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

hziegel said:


> I agree with Fizz on the testosterone thing; however, women only need so much testosterone to jump start their sex drive. Depending on your ethnic background, mildly higher testosterone levels might just result in slightly longer pubic hair.  If you're Italian then yeah, testosterone might make you furry all over.


I knew this Italian girl (American with Italian ancestry), she had side burns. She was a young girl too, just with black side burns. I think it's a Mediterranean thing.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Hahahaha it's becoming quite routine in the forum to bring up the hairy factor more and more I'm noticing.

PS. @Fizz I never in my life had any idea that dolphins had any hair, makes me wonder if in the past they went the way of the elephant, and if there was ever any wooly dolphin around, what a sight that would be.


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Fizz said:


> I knew this Italian girl (American with Italian ancestry), she had side burns. She was a young girl too, just with black side burns. I think it's a Mediterranean thing.


I probably knew the same girl, or a close resemblance.


----------

